# مفارش فخمة بأقل الاسعار



## tjarksa (25 يوليو 2011)

كيفكم يااحلى عرايس

الحمد لله وبعد النجاح العظيم اللي حققناه في موديلات اللمفارش التركيه ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

اصبح لدينا تشكيله كبيره من الموديلات الجديده لترضي جميع الاذواق



الحين بانزل لكم الموديلات الجديده والاكثر طلب بأسعارها وكامل تفاصيل القطع المرفقه مع كل مفرش وطريقة طلبه << اخلصي علينا 



*بسم الله نبدأ*



سابقا: 2000 ريال
حاليا:1970 ريال









سابقا: 2000 ريال
حاليا: 1900ريال فقط








سابقا: 1900 ريال
حاليا: 1800 ريال








سابقا: 1900 ريال
حاليا: 1800 ريال






ستارة او ناموسية السرير ب800 ريال


سابقا:1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال







سابقا: 1800 ريال
حاليا: 1700 ريال







سابقا:1700 ريال
حاليا: 1600 ريال






سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال







سابقا:1750 ريال
حاليا: 1650 ريال








سابقا: 1700 ريال
حاليا: 1600 ريال








سابقا: 1700 ريال
حاليا: 1600 ريال







سابقا: 1800 ريال
حاليا: 1700 ريال







سابقا: 1800 ريال
حاليا: 1700 ريال











سابقا: 1900 ريال
حاليا: 1800 ريال








سابقا: 1800 ريال
حاليا: 1700 ريال








سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال








سابقا: 1950 ريال
حاليا: 1850 ريال








سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال








سابقا: 2000 ريال
حاليا: 1900 ريال







سابقا: 1750 ريال
حاليا: 1650 ريال







سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال








سابقا: 1700 ريال
حاليا : 1600 ريال








سابقا: 1750 ريال
حاليا: 1650 ريال







سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال








سابقا:1700 ريال
حاليا:1600 ريال








سابقا:1950 ريال
حاليا: 1850 ريال









سابقا: 1850 ريال
حاليا: 1750 ريال







سابقا: 2200 ريال
حاليا: 2100 ريال








********************


نيجي للتفاصيل



الطقم عباره عن 14 قطعه



اللحاف بحشو طبعا



مخدتين ديكور نفس اللي بالصور



مخدتين ساده ممكن تكون نفس اللون وممكن لون آخر حسب الموديل



خداديتين بحشوتهن غالبا حتكون على شكل ورده 

سلة زباله 



علبة منديل



مفرش تسريحه 150*50

وممكن نستبدله ب3 مفارش على شكل وردات قطر كل مفرش 40سم



مفرشين كومادينه 50*50

ونفس الشي ممكن نستبدلها بمفرشين وردات ايضا قطره 40سم



ستاره نظام امريكي مخلوفه يعني شكل اكس



شرشف مطاط







الخامات المستخدمه حسب الموديل



اورجانزات وشيفونات وساتانات وتفته امريكيه ومخمل 



بعض المفارش فيها لؤلؤ وكرستالات ولو حابه تضيفي للموديل تل او دانتيل مطرز اوريكي النقشات وتختاري التطريزه وتكلف 150 ريال تُضاف لقيمة المفرش



الخامات ممتازه جدا والتفصيل على الشرط لو مو نفس الصوره يرجع وتاخذوا قيمته



الموديلات تركيه وانا انفذها لكم على طلبكم


المفرش يجهز بعد إسبوعين من تاريخ الطلب





طريقة الدفع



تدفعي قيمة المفرش كامل قبل التنفيذ

يوجد طلبات مستعجله بس يزيد السعر عليك 150 ريال ويجهز من خمس ايام الى اسبوع

انا من جده واشحن واللي بجده ارسل لهم مع مندوب واللي حابه تتأكد من الموديل ممكن تمرني تشوف بعض الموديلات الجاهزه عندي
طبعا الشحن بيكون بفيدكس او شركات الشحن المعروفه حسب مدينة الزبونه 
او تحولي مع قيمة المفرش 35 ريال قيمة الشحن بفيدكس



بليز لو سمحتوا الطلب للجادات



اللي مو جاده لا تضيع وقتي وتقول السعر غالي ومااعرف ايش لاني والله اتعب عشان اطلع لكم المفارش بالنتيجه المرضيه للجميع ان شاء الله

والرجاء لا تبخسوا السلعه حقها لانها حتى لو كانت غاليه فهذا ماهو سعرها اصلا واقل سعر ممكن تلاقوه بالسوق والموديلات فعلا والله مكلفه

ما ابدا باي مفرش بدون ما يندفع العربون ولا اشحن قبل استلم حقي كامل وحق الزبونه معي مضمون وما يضيع ان شاء الله



وبس خلاص

الله يوفق الجميع


----------

